# Loose knives not smart



## gheppsie (Sep 16, 2005)

I was going to post this under surf safety but I figure it needs its own heading coz it cirtianly is a BIG BIG NO-NO. Landing in some rough stuff out at mona vale the other day and finding myself in the wash and on the wrong side of upright, I was thankfully smart enough to have almost everything tied down. 
What didnt occur to me until latter that day while mulling over the morning was that I actually had a very close call. While fishing I generally have been putting my knife down unsheathed, blade down into a convenient little nook in the upper unused area of the footwell. On this occasion I had forgoten to stow it on the return trip, needless to say I am no longer in possesion of that particular item as the yak was of course upside down in the white stuff. I lost that knife and thank god it didnt find me!!


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a dive knife strapped to my leg and a lanyard from the knife to the PFD just in case i am using it and drop it. After my episode with kayakfisherman(brian) I was happy the knife was not laying loose or it would be at the bottom off wollongong now if it was not strapped to me. I try and resheath it after use and to date have not forgot.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I carry a small knife in my PFD. It's tiny - but sharp as all hell. Cost $4 and is like a mini spyderco or folding knife. This is ideal for cutting me free of any tangles should I roll the yak.

My fishing knife is sheathed behind me in the milk crate.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

My Tempo has a "knife holder", which is nothing more than a flushmount rod hlder at an acute angle. It is useless. Perhaps if fitted with something to hold the knife snugly. However I can't see it stopping the knife from being ripped out by breaking waves, if my experience of have a strapped on scabbard being ripped off my tackle bag is any indication. Nature can be one mean mother at times.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

my yak has 2 scupper holes positioned just forward of the centre hatch. I use these to hold my knife (firmly in sheath) and my pliers so that they both sit alongside my calf muscles. Both the knife and the pliers are secured to the yak via short bungie's.

the sheath that I have for my knife jams perfectly into the scupper hole so that the knife is effectively locked in.

now I haven't rolled the yak in surf conditions as yet... :roll: , but I have flipped the yak in calm water to test it out and the knife and sheath stayed put. not sure if other yaks have the same scupper hole locations, but this has worked well for me so far.

however I don't think you can go past the dive knife option for ease of access and safety. may look at this option myself in case of a future flip and in case I get tangled in leashes or fishing line.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey peril you said your tempo has a knife hold but it crap right?
I have an idea for you.............You see ive got this knife by penn, just a small one blades is about 4inches but it fits really well to the sheath.
So if you was to find a knife that fitted in it sheath you could put your knite in the knife holder in your yak and then fill it with that (Filling foam) you can get from bunnings........comes in alot of diffarent colours if i remember rightly......then you wait for it to set pull out your knife and cut the foam to shape.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

My knife if also strapped to the milk crate via a couple of cable ties around the sheath.

My son is now coming fishing with me in the Yabby (thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s name for the new yak. Like it?  ) he is only 10 I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want him trying to stab a fish with a knife of the deck between his legs, far too much room for a nasty accident  . So I got him a fish spike. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s just a metal spike on a handle. This way he can dispatch the fish quickly and at worst only hole himself not cut himself :roll: .


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Rik, I'll leave it for the next owner to sort out.

Greg, have you tried using a fish spike? Does it take many goes to dispatch a fish?


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Dave,

Fron what I understand you just spike them behind the eye (I have the diagram at home). It's supposed to be a quick and humain way to kil the fish. Having said that I havent tryed it yet.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I have found that a fish spike is not that effective as the fish's brain isn't that big (hard to believe hey, they outsmart me so what does that tell you?  )

if not using a knife, go the 'donger' approach - a short length of heavy pipe or dowel. If intending to keep the fish one 'tap' to the back of the scone is more 'environmentally friendly' than a frenzied fish spike attack which ususlly takes several goes to actually kill the fish.

Also, no chance of spiking your 'nether regions' either! :shock:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmm........................ thanks Davey next time IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m out IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll get my donger out and give it a go thanks.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep you do that Greg....watch out for those flathead spikes though..ouch.  :roll:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

And there I was hoping that Big Brother had put an end to turkey slapping


----------

